# Western  Diet Harms Gut Flora



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Western Diet Harms Gut Flora FIRENZE, Italy???Typical Western diets of sugary, fatty foods may promote the risk of asthma, allergies and other inflammatory diseases by affecting the way gut bacteria functions, according to a new study from the University of Florence (Proc Natl Acad Sci USA. 2010 Aug 2). Researchers, led by Carlotta De Filippoa, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

